# How many of you have 60 Points? -EOI Collection 2nd Round July 15



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

*Hi Guys,

Please keep posted EOI invitations for upcoming round which is July 15 2013. I have applied EOI on 26th of June with 60 points as System Analyst. I am pretty panic at the moment and hope will be the same until receiving invitations. How many of you are waiting for invitations with 60 Points?

Please share and stories in this friendly place.

Also, I have applied for ACS Skills assessment on System Administration as the contingency plan in case System Analyst reaches ceiling. I would like you all to thing about back up as well. Good luck guys!!

Cheers
:clap2:*


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Urn

My case is same but i have applied on 9 th march .i should panic more.

do you have a sponsor? or SS to apply for System Admin?

did you apply offshore or onshore?

Awaiting 14 th july 

regards

nithin


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Nithin,

First of all wish you all the best for upcoming round.

I have applied 189. I have applied System Admin Skill Assessment only as a back up. I do not have much time as visa expiry is less than 8 weeks. Consequently, not thinking of state sponsorship and I am not eligible as well. 

What is your Skills assessment result?


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

I applied as system s analyst. 
I am thinking of getting my skills re assessed to analyst programmer. 
or I need to do professional year
or score 8 each over all.
to get 65 or more. .I m not sure the amount of competition for systems analyst. .the ceiling may be half the number what it is now

any ways
good luck with upcoming eoi invitation round


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Good luck man,

Its all about luck at the moment. Fingers crossed. Good luck again. Till June 60 ponts had more probability of getting invitation but its totally upside down. Please keep us posted.


----------



## arijit0286 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am on 60 points as well. Applied for EOI in end of April and then subsequently updated on 25th of May. 

My skills assessment has been done successfully by ACS ( Occupation: Analyst programmer). I had a chat with a migration agent yesterday and she says ppl who had applied for EOI in February this year have got invitations on 1st of July!!

The current status for 2613 shows as follows:
Occupation ID Description Ceiling value Results to date

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 4800 483

I am panicky as well as my current visa expires on 30 Aug this year, just 2 mnths away !!

I am more than happy to discuss about this topic. Good luck to you'll !!

Cheers!


----------



## Bruna (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have 60 points, accountant. I sent my EOI on first week of july.
There is something really strange going on as round 1 in July was the first time they sent NONE invitations to people with 60 points (it used to be the leader) and the number of invitations sent to people with 65 and 70 points increased suddenly. Where did all these people with 65 and 70 points come from? The trend is broken and I cant find an explanation for what is happening. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andrew2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Bruna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 60 points, accountant. I sent my EOI on first week of july.
> There is something really strange going on as round 1 in July was the first time they sent NONE invitations to people with 60 points (it used to be the leader) and the number of invitations sent to people with 65 and 70 points increased suddenly. Where did all these people with 65 and 70 points come from? The trend is broken and I cant find an explanation for what is happening. Any suggestions?


Hey, Bruna. The reason why there are so many people with 65 and 70 points is the people whose occuptional ceiling has used up by the last financial year. And those people are around 2000-3000. Therefore, It has to take 2 or 3 round invitations to fulfill those awaiting people. 
I have lodged EOI the same time as yours, and I predict we will get invitation in August. So don't worry any more


----------



## Bruna (Jul 18, 2013)

Andrew2000 said:


> Hey, Bruna. The reason why there are so many people with 65 and 70 points is the people whose occuptional ceiling has used up by the last financial year. And those people are around 2000-3000. Therefore, It has to take 2 or 3 round invitations to fulfill those awaiting people.
> I have lodged EOI the same time as yours, and I predict we will get invitation in August. So don't worry any more


Thanks for that! It does make total sense now.. haha
I hope we receive it in August.. my visa expires in september..


----------



## Andrew2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Bruna said:


> Thanks for that! It does make total sense now.. haha
> I hope we receive it in August.. my visa expires in september..


No necessary to worry. Once you are invited, you can also apply for bridging visa in case your current visa will expire soon.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

arijit0286 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am on 60 points as well. Applied for EOI in end of April and then subsequently updated on 25th of May.
> 
> ...


Hi arijit,
Have you received the Invite already? As from what i have learnt, ppl with 60pts submitted EOI on 28-may-2013 had got the invite during 15-july-2013.
I would like to confirm from you.
Thank you.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I am desperately waiting for the next round. Good luck for you guys as well.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

*Everyone with At least 60 Points Please Participate*

Hi Guys,

Please share your story and waiting pain with us. Be optimistic and start thinking of backup plan as well. Please vote on the Poll, anybody can starting from 60 points to any profession.

Cheers


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,
I am n00b here, just signed up. I fall in the 60 points category as well and applied for eoi on 26th June. i analysed that 1st jult had no invites to 60p whiC was quite expected. I dont know if there were invities for 60p on July 15th. Do i stand a chance in August is something I have been thinking about. Would I or us?

cheers,
Hari


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello Hariadhya,

Thank you for sharing your details. By the way which category you belong to? It would appreciate if you can edit your signature as follows.

ICT System Analyst 261111 || EOI Submitted 26 June 2013|| 60 Points|| 189 Class

Also do not forget to vote.

Cheers


----------



## J4nE (Jul 17, 2013)

got 190 invite on 4/7/13. (65 pt)
got 189 invite on 8/7/13. (60pt)


----------



## Bruna (Jul 18, 2013)

Andrew2000 said:


> No necessary to worry. Once you are invited, you can also apply for bridging visa in case your current visa will expire soon.


But what if I don't get the invite on one of the rounds in August ?


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

*your thoughts*

i just want your thoughts i have applied for business analyst assessment in acs but seeing the trend it seems that it will fill up soon, can i apply for developer programmer[ i am a recent graduate].


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Jn4E

Did you apply for both visa 189 and 190?
Is that possible to lodge for both an EOI?

You'are going to apply now for 189?

Thanks!


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

Do you have 3 years of experience atleast?


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

ganpathoz2014 said:


> i just want your thoughts i have applied for business analyst assessment in acs but seeing the trend it seems that it will fill up soon, can i apply for developer programmer[ i am a recent graduate].



Do you have at least 3 years of experience?


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied under 261312 - Developer Programmer. ACS applied on 4th April, got +ve on 25th June. Applied for EOI on 25th June, waiting for EOI.. To my earlier post, I was wondering if I would get an invite in August. What is the probability guys?

||ACS - Applied 4th APR 13| +ve on 25th June 13|| EOI - Applied 25th JUNE - waiting || 60 points || 189

Hari


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

hariadya said:


> Do you have at least 3 years of experience?



i have finished my masters in australia in 2011 i came back last year i have just started the process ,my query was ,seeing the trend would it be a wise decision to get assesed as a software developer instead of a business analyst. i have got 8.5,8.5,8,8 in ielts


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Hari,

As we have discussed earlier that applicants who applied till 9th of May have got invitations. Consequently, as far as I believe there must be high possibility of getting invitation in next round. Although it depends upon numbers of applicants with highest points waiting for the invitations. 

Good luck though
Cheers


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,
I submitted my EOI for 261312 with 60 points on July 15th. Looking forwrad to the invitation round in August. By the 2nd round of august my points would be 65 so I am hoping that even if I am not picked in the 1st round, I'll definitly have a very strong case for the 2nd round.

What do you guys think?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI 261312 with 60 points on July 8th. Acutally I have 55 points banking on Victoria State for SS sponsporship .

Regards,
Jacob


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI 261312 with 60 points on July 8th. Acutally I have 55 points banking on Victoria State for SS sponsporship .
> 
> Regards,
> Jacob


Hi Jacob,
Have you already got SS from victoria or you are waiting for it? Because otherwise I guess one cant submit EOI with 55 points.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nshah (Jul 19, 2013)

J4nE said:


> got 190 invite on 4/7/13. (65 pt)
> got 189 invite on 8/7/13. (60pt)


Hi,

Is it possible to submit EOI for both 189 and 190 at the same time? 

Regards,
Nshah


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hi Jacob,
> Have you already got SS from victoria or you are waiting for it? Because otherwise I guess one cant submit EOI with 55 points.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Filed both together and linked my SS to the EOI


----------



## desperados (Jul 7, 2013)

How is possible to get a sponsor? I could find nothing about it.

Because I got 55 and I need 5 more points.


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

just curious with partner points

i am in IT(SOL) and she is in Marketing(CSOL), so Can we receive the 5 points for partner skill?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

I have applied under 261313. ACS applied on 7th Feb, got on 12th April. Applied for EOI on 13th June, waiting for EOI.. I was wondering if I would get an invite in August. What is the probability guys?

||ACS - Applied 7th FEB 13| +ve on 12th April 13|| EOI - Applied 13th JUNE - waiting || 60 points || 489-family sponsored.


----------



## Batsby (Jul 22, 2013)

urn said:


> *Hi Guys,
> 
> Please keep posted EOI invitations for upcoming round which is July 15 2013. I have applied EOI on 26th of June with 60 points as System Analyst. I am pretty panic at the moment and hope will be the same until receiving invitations. How many of you are waiting for invitations with 60 Points?
> 
> ...



Hello Guys,

I also applied for EOI on June 1 with 60 Points with software engineer NOC.

Can I get on 5 August.

Getting little impatient.

Regards,
Batsby...ACS:13 MAY


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi arijit,
> Have you received the Invite already? As from what i have learnt, ppl with 60pts submitted EOI on 28-may-2013 had got the invite during 15-july-2013.
> I would like to confirm from you.
> Thank you.


Hi Harish,
Is there a source from where u found about ppl with EOI date of 28-may getting invited in the last round? From every other place I saw, it points to around 9th may for the cutoff.


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

Batsby said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I also applied for EOI on June 1 with 60 Points with software engineer NOC.
> 
> ...


I am on 3 june with same, plz update when u get invitation.


----------



## Hari556677889 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi All,

Registered my EOI on July 22, 2013 with 60 points in Systems analyst.

ICT System Analyst 261111 || EOI Submitted 22 July 2013|| 60 Points|| 189 Class

Any chance that I will be getting invite in this year ? Fingers crossed 

Cheers
Hari


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

EOI submitted: 8th June
points : 60
OC: 261313
Visa subclass:189

hoping for all people with 60 points to get invited in August round, who are in waiting since May, June, July


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> EOI submitted: 8th June
> points : 60
> ...


EOI submitted: 13th July
points : 60
OC: 261313
Visa subclass:489- family sponsored

have any chance to get invite August round?


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

hi ccham,
Since, most of the application from MAY have been covered by Immi Dept , next in line are people who applied in June and July.Also people with 70 pts or more are going to be lesser in number in the coming rounds, so the emphasis will be on people holding 65pts and 60 pts.

In one line, people with 65 points in june/july will be invited first and people with 60 pts in june may or may be not fully covered and might have to wait for few rounds. 

August Rush


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> hi ccham,
> Since, most of the application from MAY have been covered by Immi Dept , next in line are people who applied in June and July.Also people with 70 pts or more are going to be lesser in number in the coming rounds, so the emphasis will be on people holding 65pts and 60 pts.
> 
> In one line, people with 65 points in june/july will be invited first and people with 60 pts in june may or may be not fully covered and might have to wait for few rounds.
> ...


thanks Ishot557, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

hihihehe said:


> just curious with partner points
> 
> i am in IT(SOL) and she is in Marketing(CSOL), so Can we receive the 5 points for partner skill?


anyone?


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

15 July 2013 Results

The following graph shows the points for clients who were invited to apply in the 15 July 2013 round:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

hihihehe said:


> anyone?


I don't think that you can claim.. Either both of you need to be in SOL or both in CSOL to claim them.
by the way whats your occupation code?


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

sssagi said:


> I don't think that you can claim.. Either both of you need to be in SOL or both in CSOL to claim them.
> by the way whats your occupation code?


263111.NEed all 8 in IELTS to get 65 points :/


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Can someone tell me what are the Documents required for EOI lodging in the 189 category (not during Visa applicaiton but only for EOI)?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

ashik said:


> Can someone tell me what are the Documents required for EOI lodging in the 189 category (not during Visa applicaiton but only for EOI)?


Hi Ashik,

For the EOI you just need your +ve ACS and your IELTS. For that also you just need to update those information online. It wont take more than 30min to finish up the EOI.

The EOI will at the end give you your final score based on the information you have given and its just a matter of a submit click.

The real document info would be needed for the actual visa process once we get the EOI, I have not experienced that yet...still waiting for an invite.


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Hi Ashik,
> 
> For the EOI you just need your +ve ACS and your IELTS. For that also you just need to update those information online. It wont take more than 30min to finish up the EOI.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your Samkulu...much appreciated!!!!


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

*5th August*

Guys, eagerly waiting for 5th.. Still 10 more days .. I have an offer from a university for an MS in the UK due Jan. I am wondering if I should take the MS offer or should I go with Aussie visa process. I have 5 years experience. 

Please suggest , MS would be a safe option for which i have to spend a good amount of money and a period of 12-14 months. How easy or difficult would it be to find a job in Aus?

cheers,
Hari


----------



## ric_gtb (Jul 27, 2013)

nithin117 said:


> Hi Urn
> 
> My case is same but i have applied on 9 th march .i should panic more.
> 
> ...


Hello Nithin, 

Did you get the invite on 15th July? 

Just trying to understand upto which date the invitations would have been fired for System/business Analyst 60 pionters on 15 July


----------



## australiaprvisa (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello

I have submited my EOI on 10th july 2013 and i have updated that on 29 Sep 2013 with 60 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer)

I am worried about invitation for my category.

Is any body get invitation with 60 points for 2613. 

Thanks


----------

